# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  wi-fi роутер для онлайн игр

## рУха

Доброго дня. Если тема уже поднималась, просьба тыкнуть. По поиску не нашел. Какой лучше всего купить? Цена до 30 тысяч. Количество портов минимум 4. Роутер висит в коридоре, а комп в зале. Метров за 8. Да и плюс бетонная стена и 2 стены из газоблока. Комп стационарный, буду докупать wi-fi приемник. Спасибо

----------


## ntoolsua

Выбирайте любой из игровых. Таких много. По примеру вот такого TP-Link Archer C5400X

----------


## Venedos

Любой современный, тот же асус или тенда не плохие делает

----------

